# L.A. Ciclavia is Sunday 15th



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

definitely worth a visit if you've never been. ~7 miles of roads closed from East Hollywood through downtown. Take the center of the street as casually as you like along with skaters, joggers, families, etc.

http://www.ciclavia.org/


----------



## rcfb73 (Nov 13, 2005)

thinking about checking it out for the first time. just to ride DTLA with no traffic and check out the scenery would be cool.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody check this out today. Huge turnout. A lot of fun. Could have been better if not for some of the younger fixie riders ripping through the crowd acting like idiots. Hopefully they didn't run over any of the inexperienced riders or families.


----------



## sr20det510 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had a great time at Ciclavia LA today : )
Weather was perfect, and everyone was pretty respectful and kept their line while riding.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

redondoaveb said:


> ... younger fixie riders ... acting like idiots. ...


That's redundant


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

tom_h said:


> That's redundant


True. And it actually was one large group. They were running red lights, cutting in and out of other groups. The cops were yelling at them to stop but they just ignored them. Overall, everyone was really respectful, having a great time.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

sr20det510 said:


> Had a great time at Ciclavia LA today : )
> Weather was perfect, and everyone was pretty respectful and kept their line while riding.


Sorry to change the subject but do you still have your 510. Love to see some pics. I've had a few 240Z's, one with a 3 liter. My bucket list car is another Z with either a RB25 or 26.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> Anybody check this out today.


yep!

beautiful weather, tons of people... more than last time it seemed. There are always the punks trying to slalom through everyone else, I just hope they didn't collide with anyone. We had a great time.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Great idea. We had fun for the first 15 minutes. Then, way too many people. Probably won
't do that again.


----------



## Legit (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a great time. Got there early, rode around a bit, and hit the rush hour at various points but still got to bomb some fun little hills heading out to the East LA section. It was the second day I was able to ride my new roadbike and with friends it was all the more worthwhile.


----------

